# SEAFRANCE - Check prices !! Higher start when using discount



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just been on Seafrance web site. Found a crossing, one way, 28th Dec 06 at 18:00.. Quoted £33.....
Having seen discounts mentioned on the Forums, found the code for our 10% discount.
Went back to Seafrance, same details but entered the discount code. NOW PRICE WAS £43 !!!!.. Checked this a few times and was always dearer with discount code ??

Booked anyway without the code and just emailed Seafrance, let's wait and see if they reply...

Suggest that anyone else looking to book check both prices first....


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sounds rather unfair :roll: 

Thanks for the warning, will remember to check both :wink: 

Hope you hear back soon, keep us informed :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: SEAFRANCE - Check prices !! Higher start when using disc*



tonka said:


> Just been on Seafrance web site. Found a crossing, one way, 28th Dec 06 at 18:00.. Quoted £33.....
> Having seen discounts mentioned on the Forums, found the code for our 10% discount.
> Went back to Seafrance, same details but entered the discount code. NOW PRICE WAS £43 !!!!.. Checked this a few times and was always dearer with discount code ??
> 
> ...


Try the same booking with a return, £123 without MHF discount £91 with MHF discount (based on 8 metre motorhome with two adults no trailer)..

Then again if your'e not coming back does it matter? :?

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Discounts*

Hello there,

The same thing happens with Eurotunnel when you phone to book with "Tesco" Vouchers. Whilst P&O that I am not a fan of are very up front and honest with pricing structure when booking with Tesco vouchers, Eurotunnel I have found add at least £10 each way.

What worries me is how long the Tesco deals will last, at 4 x face value I am not sure how long this too good to be ture offer can last. Get your bookings in now.

Trev


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Got a reply !! Seafrance and a discount..*

Finally had a reply ref my query on the inflated prices... They claim it's a glitch and are refunding me the 10% on my booking already made...
Worth the email....

_"Thank you for your recent email.

We apologise for the late response to your email. We have been investigating the error that you had encountered online and can confirm our IT department are now looking into rectifying this problem. We were unaware of this error and appreciate you taking the time to make us aware of it.

I can confirm that we are processing the 10% refund for you on reference xxxxx onto the card payment was made by. We would like to apologise for the this may have inconvenience caused and appreciate that this must have been frustrating for you.

If you have any further queries please do not hesitate to contact us.

With kind regards

Administration Team
SeaFrance Ltd"_


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I do like SeaFrance. We now have 3 crossings booked with them next year :roll: 

Well done for persisting, Tonka. A lesson for us all there :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Glad to hear you're all sorted mate!

M&D


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Where does one find the MHF discount code or am I having a blonde moment?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

** Here **, Tony.

Gerald


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Or here for more offerings

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts

L/h side menu, near the top on the homepage :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I'm in the process of booking a return crossing Dover - Calais out 11/01/07 at 19.00 hrs in 15/03/07 09.00 hrs.

With Sea France I was quoted £42 I tried with the MHF code and the cost was £68. Not what I was expecting.

I know £42 is a very good price I can only assume the discount is on the standard fare. Maybe I should read the small print.

The CC is offering the £42 fare, I'll check later today to see if the fare has the same restrictions as the SF one.

Don


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don, the discount wont work with other offers, the 10% discount is off the public internet price.
HTH Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Got the discount - sea france*

True to their word. Sea France put the 10% discount back on my credit card today... Happy ending... Only £3 but it's the principle....


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I have just booked our ferries for next year's trip through the CC website.
I looked at the Seafrance website but decided that as the £21 each way saver fare is non refundable AND non amendable the other options ie amendable and flexible were somewhat dearer.

So we stayed with Norfolkline as earlier this year due to a family crisis we had to change our sailing times and dates at the last minute at no extra cost. The cheap rate times are a bit strange (and differed between booking direct with NL or through the CC!!) so we are travelling on a Sunday.

I need to check with the CC as the printout states £10 amendment fee but the Norfolkline advert in the CC magazine emphasises that amendments are free

Steve


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Got the discount - sea france*



tonka said:


> True to their word. Sea France put the 10% discount back on my credit card today... Happy ending... Only £3 but it's the principle....


It is still not working. It appears it is adding 10% to the price instead of taking it off.


----------



## DaveR (May 1, 2005)

Booked our Dover-Calais ferry crossing for this summer hols using the MHF discount £62 rtn flexible. How cool is that.  Cheaper than any other quotes I had for same crossing inclu CC and CCC . DaveR


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Think SeaFrance would get my trade simply from the very pleasant tone of their reply to Tonka. 

Sue


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've booked 2 trips today with Seafrance.
Got the MHF discount ok and another 4% cashback using quidco.

See my post on quidco:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-201470.html#201470


----------



## 97649 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Discounts*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> The same thing happens with Eurotunnel when you phone to book with "Tesco" Vouchers. Whilst P&O that I am not a fan of are very up front and honest with pricing structure when booking with Tesco vouchers, Eurotunnel I have found add at least £10 each way.
> 
> ...


I have to dispute this. I booked with Eurotunnel last week using tesco vouchers and was charged the same price as was being advertised on Eurotunnel website.

It was cheaper this year than it was two years ago and we are travelling on the first weekend of school summer holidays.

I love the tesco vouchers they have saved me loads of money on travel over the years, long may they continue. We used to use them on the P&O crossing Portsmouth to Cherborg and were choked when they stopped that one as it leaves us with a long journey to Folkestone instead of 25 mins to Portsmouth. It also gives us a much longer journey in France to get to Brittany.

This year we are just staying near Calais as my son and his family are with us and don't want to go to far.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Teemyob,
We just booked the Eurotunnel using Tesco's coupons and got the same price as the internet. The prices do vary on tunnel crossings, when we looked a couple of weeks back the outward journey was cheaper and the return slightly dearer (for the same time). With the Tesco's coupons paying for the total amount, a couple of quid either way doesn't make a huge difference.
Colin


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We recently booked the tunnel using Tesco wonder vouchers and no difference in price from their web site. 

Going out cost us £132, coming home only £76. But then who cares when £200 of that was using the vouchers so it only actually cost me £8. This was the first Saturday of the school Easter holls and returning the last Saturday of the holls, it seems its the time of day you travel, they are all banded which is made clear on the web site, so it was my choice in the long run.


----------



## 97649 (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it is cheaper the earlier you book as return for our van and my sons car cost us around £600 two years ago but I have booked for 28th July for both again returning 8th August and it was only £330. Only £80 worth of vouchers which are free.

Our pitches with electric come to about £500 for 11 nights so as that is our only actual expense apart from diesel. Nice cheap holiday for 7 in the school summer holidays.


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*worth subscribing got discount*

hi all
just got a sunday aft. 20 day return with seafrance in may tribute n 2 adults 47 pound with m.h.f. discount. always used norfolk line before they wanted 120 pounds. so gonna give sea france the custom this time 
regards t.c.


----------

